# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ما هى مواقع طلب العلم الشرعى على الانترنت؟

## حاتم ابو مريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من إخوانى مساعدتى حيث أننى أبحث عن موقع لدراسة العلم الشرعى على الإنترنت بنظام الإنتساب غير الأكادمية الإسلامية المفتوحة و على نفس منهج الأكادمية أو قريب منه 
أرجو المساعدة
جزاكم الله عنى خيرا

----------


## علي ابن عمر

معهد افاق
http://www.afaqattaiseer.com/vb/index.php

----------


## حاتم ابو مريم

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولقد اطلعت على المنهج الخاص بالمعهد ولكن هذه ملاحظاتى :
اولا المنهج اكثر اهتمامه بالفقه
ثانيا : انتقال المعهد بين الكتب بصورة مرهقة : مثلا فى التفسير الرحلة الاولى من زبدة التفاسير و المرحلة الثانية من تفسير أخر وكذلك فى الفقه دون اتمام الكتاب 
و اعتقد ان فى هذا تشتيت 
ارجو التصويب إن كنت مخطئا
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الحضرمية

http://quran.maktoob.com/vb/quran52771/   
وفقك الله ونفع بك

----------


## حاتم ابو مريم

جزاك الله خيرا . هذا موقع الاكادمية الاسلامية المفتوحة ولكن الدراسة متوقفة هناك الان ولا اعلم متى ستبدأ الدراسة هناك
شكرا على الاهتمام و جزاكم الله خيرا
ومازلت متابعا لإقترحاتكم

----------


## احمد الدهشورى

معهد آفاق التيسير ،
يمكنك أن تطلب العلم حراً دون التقيد بمواد إن شئت،
تحدد كتاباً معيناً تدرسه مستعينا بشرح من الشروح المعتمدة عندهم،
تحدد ميعاد الانتهاء من الدراسة ثم تنشئ موضوعاً فى قاعة الاختبار لتخبر الشيخ أنك مستعد للامتحان.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> معهد افاق
> http://www.afaqattaiseer.com/vb/index.php


كيف أسجل في هذا الموقع " آفاق التيسير"  فصفحة التسجيل به تظهر فارغة ؟

----------


## علي ابن عمر

[QUOTE=ابو وائل الجزائري;409629]كيف أسجل في هذا الموقع " آفاق التيسير" فصفحة التسجيل به تظهر فارغة ؟[/QUOTEأدخل المعهد بلستعمال intrnet explorer و ليس mozila

----------


## علي ابن عمر

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> ولقد اطلعت على المنهج الخاص بالمعهد ولكن هذه ملاحظاتى :
> اولا المنهج اكثر اهتمامه بالفقه
> ثانيا : انتقال المعهد بين الكتب بصورة مرهقة : مثلا فى التفسير الرحلة الاولى من زبدة التفاسير و المرحلة الثانية من تفسير أخر وكذلك فى الفقه دون اتمام الكتاب 
> و اعتقد ان فى هذا تشتيت 
> ارجو التصويب إن كنت مخطئا
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
الرجاء قراءة طريقة الدراسة في المعهد، 
فالدراسة في المعهد على مسارين : 
1: المسار المفتوح، وفيه يختار الطالب المتن الذي يناسب تحصيله العلمي، ويدرسه في المعهد ويختبر فيه. 
2: مسار الدورات العلمية المنظمة، وهو على ثلاث مستويات : للمبتدئين والمتوسطين والمتقدمين. 
والدورات العلمية للمبتدئين سبع دورات تتضمن كل دورة ثلاثة متون أو أربعة في المتون التأصيلية المهمة في علوم الشريعة واللغة العربية. 
وتنظيم الدراسة عبر دورات متسلسلة وتحت إشراف علمي ليس فيه تشتيت. 
ينصح بقراءة رسالة المعهد ، وطريقة الدراسة في المعهد.

----------


## حاتم ابو مريم

جزاكم الله خيرا
لقد اطلعت على معهد افاق التيسيير ونظام الدراسه به و انا منذ الظهيرة داخل الموقع و فهمت نظام الدراسة به و اجده إن شاء الله مناسبا
و سأبدأ على بركة الله فى الدراسه خلال يومين بعد شراء اول كتاب ( حلية طالب العلم)
جزا الله كل من شاركنى ودلنى على الخير خيرا

----------


## يوسف محمد القرون

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته .

ميزة معهد افاق التيسير أن الدراسة فيه مستمرة و ذاتية , و لكن بالطبع لا يعني هذا أنه أفضل من الاكاديمية المفتوحة .

و هذا معهد الفرقان للعلوم الشرعية .
http://www.alforqaan.net/arabic/index.asp
و لكن لا تتخبط بكثرة تتبع المواقع و يضيع وقتك , الآن ابدأ بافاق التيسير الى أن تبدأ الدراسة بالاكاديمية المفتوحة أو الفرقان .. اختر ما يعجبك .. و يتبين أن الاكاديمية أفضل و لكن عليك بالبحث بنفسك .

و لا تضع نفسك بكثرة السؤال , بل عليك البدء و سيتيسر لك العلم بإذن الله .

----------


## العمطهطباوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## نائل سيد أحمد

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*حمل موسوعة منهج علمي لطالب العلم*

----------


## عبد الرحمن الفقي أبو محمد

http://s.sunnahway.net/talebalelm/

----------

